# depressed skull DX ?



## pharmon (Jul 24, 2008)

I am hunting a icd code for depressed skull @ birth.  I'm not finding anything.


----------



## mbort (Jul 24, 2008)

738.1X maybe?? 

not sure if this is consider congential or acquired based on the info you've given though.


----------



## pharmon (Jul 24, 2008)

that will work.  He doesnt state the cause of it, delivery injury or anything about how it got depressed.  Thats why I was lost to congential or deformity.   Thanks


----------



## bnimmons (Jul 24, 2008)

*Cpc*

What about 756.0-a congenital deformity of the skull and/or 754.0-skull depression. These were found under the heading of the underlined words.


----------



## codergirl3504 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Depressed skull (at birth) dx*

What about 754.0 ?   
Certain congenital musculoskeletal deformities
Depressions in Skull

Hope this helps!


----------



## pratap82 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Depresses skull..*

I think you can code Dx 754.0 - Congential Musculoskeletal Deformities of skull, face and jaw.

U can find out the depressions in skull under this diagnosis.

Pratap.


----------



## pharmon (Jul 24, 2008)

wow all great answers.  thanks to you all for jumping in here and helping me.  it's wonderful to have a support system for this sort of thing.


----------

